# D&D Player Registry



## mhensley (Aug 27, 2002)

I just wanted to let everyone know that my online database for locating D&D players is back up again.  It is for every version of D&D plus HackMaster.  Give it a try-

http://www5.brinkster.com/mshensley/default.asp


----------



## alsih2o (Aug 30, 2002)

nice system, i registered, hope it works!


----------



## CrusaderX (Aug 31, 2002)

Cool, thanks for putting this back up!  I registered on that site when it first went up, and was really bummed out when it went down  

I'd love to see an advertisment post for your D&D Registry page as a permanent sticky on these forums.


----------



## Azure Trance (Sep 1, 2002)

Oh my god, there are D&D Players near me.


----------



## Painfully (Sep 1, 2002)

You are cleaning out old posts right?  I would think you would want to start with a clean slate, since you've been down so long.


----------



## Taloras (Sep 3, 2002)

Heh...i recognized 3 of the players in my group....out of the 9 ppl in OK registered, 4 of em are in our group lol....


----------



## Belares (Sep 11, 2002)

This is a great site to visit, but needs a way to know how old posts are.


----------



## Negative Zero (Sep 12, 2002)

good to see it back online, but i agree, you should add a "date posted" field.

~NegZ


----------



## cptg1481 (Sep 21, 2002)

*Help*

I regestered as a player and I'd like to change my status and my little blurb in hopes of running my own campaign.  How do I do this?

Thanks


----------



## Negative Zero (Sep 22, 2002)

just sign up again. as long as your name and email info are the same, it'll overwrite the last entry.

~NegZ


----------



## bolen (Sep 22, 2002)

you should ask to put a link to this site on the front page of ENworld.  It is a great idea and needs to be supported by our comunity.


----------

